
DNA Sequence Reconstituted from Water Memory? - givan
http://www.i-sis.org.uk/DNA_sequence_reconstituted_from_Water_Memory.php
======
dalke
This dates from 2011 so by tradition should have a [2011].

Second,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luc_Montagnier#Research_on_ele...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luc_Montagnier#Research_on_electromagnetic_signals_from_DNA)
:

> The paper has been met with harsh criticism for not being peer-reviewed, and
> its claims unsubstantiated by modern mainstream conventions of physics and
> chemistry. No third party has been able to replicate the findings as of
> March 2015. In response to Montagnier's statement that the generally
> unfavorable response is due to the "non-understanding or misunderstanding of
> the breakthrough findings", columnist Andy Lewis has written that he has
> found it difficult to assert what the paper "actually claims" and that "The
> paper [...] lacks any rigour. [...]", as "important experimental steps are
> described dismissively in a sentence and little attempt is made to describe
> the detail of the work".[23]

